# Sitework Software ??????



## k&Kconstruction (Jul 7, 2009)

I have read many post about different software used for sitework take-offs, bidding, and job managment. I have absolutely no experience with any of this and currently do everything the old fashion way, pin and pad. I am wondering if there is anything out there that would be beneficial to us. We do 2-3 million dollars of work a year, hiring 8 full time employees. Our work includes everything from building ponds and house pads, hauling dirt and rock, and the largest portion from small to medium commercial site prep.
Any advice or comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sitegrader (Oct 18, 2007)

To start with, if you're turning that kind of money year after year you diffently need at least a good take off program. I've been using Paydirt since 1986 and have always gotten good results with it. You can still buy Paydirt and their support group is really good but I don't believe they are advancing the program to the next level any more. If you're on annual support, you get a little de-bug update every year or so. Ag-Tech makes a good program that has gained alot of popularity over the years, the only complaint I hear from Ag-Tech users is that upgrades can be real expensive. Paydirt charges around $400.00 a year for maintenance and support and is really worth the cost. I also own Carlson Takeoff which does takeoffs as well as builds 3-D models that we use on our on-board GPS Systems. I haven't tried any of the cost based estimating systems because what we do can differ a lot from day to day which screws up the cost based analysis based on crew size and machine type. I've spent several years developing and modifying my own excel workbook to build my bids easier. I've never dealt with any of the project (job) management programs, my plates pretty full most of the time between bidding and building 3-D models for our machines. Good luck on your search, and I hope business is better where you are than here in Texas.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't bid to many large jobs, so I use a company online that does it for me. I e-mail them the .pdf's and within 2-3 days I have a complete takeoff sheet. It includes stripping, cut and fills, SY's for sidewalks , pavement, landscape and lawn area's and fine grade areas. They even gave me a 3-D model of the site. Cost me $350. They also do pipework take offs and erosion control.


----------



## Z656 (Jan 12, 2008)

I bought Siteworx on screen 1450.00 made by Vertigraph.com. Dose cut fills and trenching 3d modeling.Go to there website free 14 day trial.I even go to job sites with didital camera take pictures of plans download into program.Great for plan rooms. They came out program last year and have been upgrading it periodicly.Turned out to be great program for me. Try it you might like it?


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

There are tons of programs out there, ranging in price from $1500 for SiteWorx to over $15,000 for Agtek, and every price point in between. It's hard to say whether it makes sense for you to buy software or just use a company like Rino suggested, without knowing how much bidding you do, many jobs you do and their typical size. If you're constantly bidding work, it may make sense to invest the time and money into a decent program- if you're not consistently bidding, I'd look at outsourcing the takeoffs, and then using Excel to build a template for pricing.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I forgot to give the web address for the company I use.

http://www.ashingtonestimating.com/


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

rino1494 said:


> I forgot to give the web address for the company I use.
> 
> http://www.ashingtonestimating.com/


Im just curious as to how this works out for you. What happens if they miscalculate something and you have the job. Lets say you are short on stone for trench backfill. Do they eat the cost of the mistake? Im just not really sure on letting someone doing for my jobs


----------



## jlrc (Jul 22, 2009)

k&Kconstruction said:


> I have read many post about different software used for sitework take-offs, bidding, and job managment. I have absolutely no experience with any of this and currently do everything the old fashion way, pin and pad. I am wondering if there is anything out there that would be beneficial to us. We do 2-3 million dollars of work a year, hiring 8 full time employees. Our work includes everything from building ponds and house pads, hauling dirt and rock, and the largest portion from small to medium commercial site prep.
> Any advice or comments would be greatly appreciated.


 
For you there is a low cost program you should check out called siteworks, its by vertigrah. download the demo off their site before you buy, that one is one of the base models for on screen take off but it should give you an idea what you are looking at. I personally prefer InSite.


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

We are currently using pay dirt but I have been checking out insite. They have pdf takeoff capabilities so no more printing plans but am more or less interested in the Field General survey interface software. Seems cool but we will see. I would recommend pay dirt. relativity inexpensive stupid easy to set up and operate. It is software that you can grow with.:thumbup:


----------

